# Disbudding photos - did I do an okay job?



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok so these are the kids I disbudded ... the first time I've ever done it. Your opinions on the burn job would be greatly appreciated, I'd like to know if you think I did an ok job, and any guesses as to whether they might end up with scurs would be appreciated. I'm only keeping one of them so I'm a little anxious about them possibly growing scurs for their new owner.

This is Zeppelin, snubian buckling who I did first at 4 days old. This is the guy that scratched a lot at the left side so I re-burned it at 7 days. Photo taken at 10 days.










Ziggy, the second guy I did. Again a snubian buckling. Disbudded at 4 days old, photo taken at 10 days old.










Teak, saanen buckling disbudded at 1 day (they were born in the afternoon with huge buds, I did them the next morning). Photo taken at 3 days old. This shows the red/pink colour almost like a sunburn which I was worried about as I didnt see it on the snubian kids










Jarrah, saanen buckling disbudded at 1 day as above. Photo taken at 3 days. You can see he has a little bit of that red on his head but not as bad as poor little Teak. If you look at the burn on the right side of his head (left side of the photo) you can see what I mean about not getting the bud in the centre of the burn. I think he has feed on the other bud.










Primrose, saanen doe kid disbudded at 1 day as above. Photo taken at 3 days. Quite a bit of red on her head as well. You can see where I slipped a bit and burnt some hair.










Zsa Zsa, snubian doeling disbudded at 8 days old, photo taken at 10 days old.










One more kid to go, the tiniest of the snubian quads (little girl) is just starting to get buds now. Will give her a day or two to get over the tattooing from yesterday then burn her.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You did ok on the kids, but for the bucks try to make a "figure 8" next time, they tend to get horn growth in front of that ring if you don't.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Ashley, I should have mentioned, I didnt worry about the figure eight because all the boys have now been wethered (did it yesterday) - it is only bucks that need the figure 8 or wethers as well? I was thinking with the wethers they wouldnt have the testosterone so wouldnt grow scurs as easily as bucks


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice job Keren! They look good.. did you "pop the caps"? I usually burn once.. 8 seconds, burn twice 5 seconds, and then pop off the fleshy cap from the hard bone, and touch any bleeding spots. Well done!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

milk and honey ... the caps would not come off, so I just burned them a little. I tried doing an X on the first few but my aim wasnt very good so I ended up just using the side of the iron to burn the top of the cap.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We did the same thing and the results seem good so far. Two of our wethers have itsy scurs, but the other four kids don't have any so far. They still might, but it was our first year and we'll just keep getting better. =P


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ashley- HOw do you do the figure 8?


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ashley- HOw do you do the figure 8?


Gonna second that question.

Would like to see a picture of a figure 8 or if someone has a link to a video.


----------

